# Rage Crossbow X Broadheads



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

Anybody use these , in the 125 grain 2" version ? Any thought's and opinions ?


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

I bought some to team with my Barnett Ghost 385. Seem to be a solid broadhead, but I have yet to stick an animal with them. Hopefully I will in the near future.


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

I will use them next year. Still have some NAP Thunderheads for this year. Two deer shot this year using the Rage Hypodermic with compound. They leave a big hole and good blood trail. Look on Ebay or Amazon, they are about 10 bucks cheaper.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

LDL. See my thread above milled a doe this morning with those broadheads. No complaints.


----------

